# Feedern mit geflochtener Schnur ??



## POTT (16. Januar 2003)

Ich habe heute gelesen, dass es eine Methode gibt mit geflochtener Schnur zu feedern. 
10er geflochtene -- 20m 18er Monofile -- Schlaufengesumme mit Futterkorb  #a 

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung ? 

Gruß POTT


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2003)

Hi Pott,

ich kenne 2 Einsatzgebiete für geflochtene SChnüre beim Feedern.
Zum einen als Schlagschnur beim Wurf extrem schwerer Körbe, so wie Du sie da grade beschreibst (mit angeknoteter Mono-Leine) und zum anderen dann komplett eine dünne geflochtene, um grosse Reichweiten z.B. in grösseren Gewässern zu erzielen.

Mit der ersten Methode habe ich einmal nur gefischt (0,12er Fireline), als ich beim Barbenangeln mit Körben um 150 g (Blei + Futter) benutzt hatte. Begeistert bin ich vom Wurf gewesen, weil ich mir keine GROSSEN Sorgen um einen Schnurbruch machen musste. Verhalten im Drill war aufgrund der &quot;Kürze&quot; nicht viel anders, als wenn ich ausschliesslich Mono drauf gehabt hätte. 

Für mich eine gute Alternative zu Powergum, dass ich bisher immer ab Körben um 60 g (plus Futter) verwendet habe.


----------



## Laksos (16. Januar 2003)

Ich mache wohl so was ähnliches: Winkelpickerfischen mit Geflochtener. Blei ca. 6-10g, je nachdem, am Seitenarm. Durch die geflochtene Schnur hat man auf langer Distanz eine hervorragende direkte Bißerkennung! Mit 18er oder 16er Qualitätsvorfach (ursprünglich ca. 5-6m, nach einigen Hängern verkürzt sich das Vorfach immer mehr; wenn es zu kurz wird, mache ich wieder ein neues dran) hatte ich schon &acute;nen 12er Karpfen aus dem Rhein sicher gelandet.


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Januar 2003)

Ich fische mit der Swingtip und geflochtene. Ich bevorzuge eine 14er sinkende geflochtene. Dazu ein Carpdacron- vorfach mit Feederboom und Futtersprirale (zusammen dann ca. 80g). Ich fische so auf Schlei und Karpfen in großen Seen auf Distanz. Die Bissanzeige ist super sensibel und die Gewaltwürfe machen mit einer Geflochtenen auch kein Problem. Mit einer Monofilen hätte ich Probleme den Anhieb durchzukriegen.

Gruß

Truttafriend


----------



## schirinowski (17. Januar 2003)

geflochtene unf feedern? ausschliesslich!

tu´ dir selbst eien gefallen und kauf´sinkende geflochtene, zb shimano antares oder was vergleichbares.

2 nachteile:

- die schnur neigt bei wind eher dazu, einen bogen zu bilden 
- nicht ohne etwas power gum fischen, sonst wird es bei feinem zeug und grossen fischen eng

cheers


----------



## Carpmaster23 (17. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute !!!!

Ich muß ehrlich gestehen , das ich kein grosser Fan von Geflochtenen Schnüren bin. Ausser man setzt ein paar Meter als Schlagschnur ein. Wie schon angesprochen wurde , braucht man sich keine Gedanken über einen Schnurbruch zu machen. Und das finde ich nicht ganz richtig. Denn beim Drill lässt man dem Fisch keine Chance und ich finde , die sollte man dem Fisch als fairer Sportsmann lassen. #h 

Gruss an alle !!!

Carpmaster23 #a


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2003)

@ Carpmaster: Deine Argumentation ist ein bisschen unsinnig (soll nicht böse gemeint sein). Aber was hat ein Fisch denn davon wenn er nach einem Abriss mit Haken im Maul rumschwimmen muss. Wenn du das unter &quot;Chance für den Fisch&quot; verstehst, dann finde ich es nicht sonderlich fischfreundlich.

Zum Thema: Ich verwende Geflochtene Schnur nur zum Feedern im Fluss. Dort hat sie große Vorteile durch den geringeren Durchmesser und die fehlende Dehnung. Man kann den Anhieb besser setzen und der Strömungsdruck auf die Schnur ist nicht so groß, wie bei Monofiler. An stehenden Gewässern und auf geringere Distanz kann ich hingegen nur von Geflcohtener abraten. Viele Fische schlitzen und gerade kampfstarke Karpfen reißen im Nahbereich schnell das Vorfach durch. Mit Mono-Schnur gab es diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## Schleie! (18. Januar 2003)

Ich hab´s mal miterlebt und der war stink sauer! Ich weiß nun nicht mehr warum, aber links und rechts von ihm haben wir gefangen! Aber warum er so sauer war, weiß ich nun nicht mehr! Auf alle Fälle war er am Schluss nicht mehr sauer, da er das Jahr davor König war!


----------



## Carpmaster23 (18. Januar 2003)

@ Veit 

Ich hätte da eine Frage an dich ! Benutzt du beim Feedern auch geflochtene Vorfächer ? ;+ Ich finde nur das man beim Fischen mit geflochtener Schnur nicht so viel Feingefühl beim Drill haben muss , wie mit monofiler Schnur !!! Ich hatte auf meinen Feederruten auch Geflochtene Schnur drauf , aber die Ausbeute war mit Monofiler Schnur um einiges höher !!!

Gruß Carpmaster23 :g


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2003)

@ carpmaster23: Ich verwende beim Feedern immer monofile Vorfächer, weil damit die Köderpräsentation viel natürlicher ist. Außerdem sind sind monofile Vorfächer viel unauffälliger. Ich wollte dich mit meinem Posting auch nicht persönlich angreifen, es ging mir nur darum, dass ich deine Meinung nicht ganz nachvollziehen konnte.

@ all: Wer noch mehr übers Feederangeln wissen will kann dies HIER tun.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (18. Januar 2003)

@ Veit !!!

Ich finde auch das jeder mit der Schnur fischen sollte die einem am besten liegt! Ich denke nur wer mit einer Monofilen Schnur fischt , ist villeicht etwas vorsichtiger beim Drill und kurbelt nicht gleich wild drauf los ! :g 
Ich kenne Angler die mit Geflochtener Schnur fischen und sofort wie wild an der Kurbel drehen sobald der Fisch am Haken ist . Und so schlitzen die meisten nämlich aus !!!
Aber trotzdem wünsch ich dir ein dickes 


PETRI Heil #g  #g  #g  #g


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2003)

@ carpmaster23: So gesehen hast du recht. Da ich wiegesagt immer mit monofilem Vorfach angle kann ich natürlich nicht &quot;wild draufloskurbeln&quot;, denn durch die fehlende Dehnung der Geflochtenen Hauptschnur ist die Gefahr eines Vorfachbruches sonst sehr groß. Ich verwende die Geflochtene Schnur nicht um den Fisch möglichst schnell aus dem Wasser zu bekommen sondern wegen der besseren Bissübertragung.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (19. Januar 2003)

Monofile hin , Geflochtene her . Am wichtigsten ist doch , das man mit dem Fisch nach dem Landen waidmännisch umgeht. Und ihn nicht nur wie eine respektlose Trophäe behandelt!

Gruss Carpmaster23 #h


----------



## POTT (19. Januar 2003)

@Veit 

Netter Beitrag auf angeln.de, oder wolltest du uns nur auf deine Photos hinweisen ? (1 ist doppelt abgebildetet)
 #h  #h


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2003)

@ Pott: Ich dachte der Bericht passt gut zum Thema Feederangeln, deshalb hab ich den Link gesetzt. Mittlerweile ist das doppelte Foto entfernt, da war dem Webmaster ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen.


----------



## POTT (19. Januar 2003)

@Veit

Über so eine Berichte hätte ich mich vor einem halben Jahr gefreut, da begann ich nämlich mit dem Feedern. Der Bericht enthält alle wichtigen infos die man für den Start braucht. 

Ich necke nur halt sehr gerne ! :q :q 

Als Friedensangebot poste ich den Link jetzt nocheinmal ! 

----> Infos zum Feedern <---- 

Gruß Pott 

P.S.: Und die Fische auf den Fotos .......*neid*


----------



## Carpmaster23 (19. Januar 2003)

@ Veit 

Ich finds gut das den Link gesetzt hast. Ich Feeder jetzt seit ca. 5 Jahren und muß sagen, das meiner der Seite noch ein paar Informationen entnehmen kann. Danke

Gruss @ all#r


----------



## schirinowski (20. Januar 2003)

@carpmaster23

die aussage, man brauche bei geflochtener kein gefühl, halte ich für unsinn.

mono verzeiht fehler, geflochtene nicht.

wenn du fein fischst- im winter 0.10 mono vorfach, 0.08 geflochtene und haken um gr 20, gibt es nicht viel raum fü fehler.

unter solchen umständen helfen nur umsicht und ´ne shimano bremse.....


cheers


----------



## POTT (22. Januar 2003)

Was würdet ihr den Empfehlen ? 
Ich fische mit Körbchen 40-90 gr.(+ Futter) im Strom und nutze dazu ein Heavy Feeder mit 420 cm. Primär angele ich damit im Rhein, würde aber auch die Schnur im See mit 20-40 gr. Körbchen auf große Distanzen nutzen wollen.


----------



## schirinowski (22. Januar 2003)

hi,

nimm eine schnur mit geringem durchmesser- das schwächste glied in der kette ist eh das vorfach. 0.08 oder 0.10 reichen. etwas power gum nicht vergessen. wenn der boden steining und/ oder mit muscheln bewachsen ist, kann man etwas mono- schlagschnur nehmen, die ist etwas resistenter gegen abrieb.

achte auf runden querschnitt, sonst legt sich die schnur in der ströung flach und brauchst schwerere körbe..

ausserdem bevorzuge ich eine sinkende schnur, zb eine shimano antares sinking oder die neue berkwhiplash sinking.
neigt meiner meinung nicht so sehr dazu, einen schnurbogen zu bilden.

cheers


----------



## feederangler (27. Januar 2003)

Hi,
klar macht Geflochtene Sinn. Aber immer...? Nö.
Auf Entfernungen von ca. 30m, wie in mittleren Flüssen üblich, kommt auch mit Monofiler der Biss deutlich durch. Die Zahl der Aussteiger sinkt mit der nachgebenden Schnur deutlich. Gerade wo viele Angler nur noch knallharte Ruten verwenden, kann das mit der Geflochtenen nach hinten losgehen.
Alles zu seiner Zeit...


----------



## Mitor (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener Schnur ??*

Hallo!

Man könnte prüfen, ob die Meinungen der User in diesem Beitrag nach ca. 6 Jahren die GLEICHEN sind!!!???


----------



## fisch versteher (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener Schnur ??*

Hallo allerseits,

also ich habe am We auf meiner Pickerrute mit geflochtener gefischt.
Klappte sehr gut hab selbst bisse von Kaulis und fingerlangen Rotaugen sicher erkennen und verwandeln können.
Monofile als Vorfach und 10m Schlagschnur weil die geflochtene keine Steine Muscheln etc. mag und wegen der Ausschlitzgefahr bei grösseren Fischen.
Hat viel spass gemacht.

Grüsse


----------



## Dunraven (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener Schnur ??*

Wobei eine Pickerrute nicht ideal dafür ist. Da ist die Entfernung auf der man fischt meist zu kurz als das geflochtene Sinn macht, dazu sind teilweise (je nach Preislage des Pickers) die Ringe der Spitzen auch nicht darauf ausgelegt. Geflochtene macht eher mit der Feederrute auf Entfernung Sinn.


----------



## fisch versteher (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener Schnur ??*

Hallo 

@Dunraven
im Prinzip hast du schon Recht mit der Entfernung, allerdings bin ich nicht der versierte Stipper mit Targetboard usw. Ich denke die bisse der Fingellangen Rotaugen hätte ich bei der Entfernung bis 40 - 45m, nicht verwandeln können.#c

Bei den Wechselspitzen allerdings glaube ich das es Ringe mit Sic Einlagen in der grösse nicht gibt allerdings macht einer gutem Geflochtenen die Hardloy Einlage nichts aus.

Grüsse#h


----------



## Patze (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener Schnur ??*

Ich benutze eine 0.08er Fireline Chrystal zum Feedern, ich finde es gut, weil ich so eine gute Übertragung vom Haken zur Rute. Und als Schlagschnur für die entsprechende Dehnung eine 0.25er Mono.


----------



## Dunraven (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener Schnur ??*



fisch versteher schrieb:


> Ich denke die bisse der Fingellangen Rotaugen hätte ich bei der Entfernung bis 40 - 45m, nicht verwandeln können.#c



Das ist aber ja nicht der normale Einsatzbereich einer Pickerrute mit ihrem WG so bis 25g. Da hat man dann ja schon Probleme den max. 10g Futterkorb da auf die Weite zu bringen. Das ist eher etwas für eine leichte Feederute so bis 60 oder 80g WG. Ich sprach aber ja auch von den normalen Entfernungen fürs Pickern und da ist bei 35m schon das Maximum erreicht, normal ist eher bis 25 oder 30m.


----------



## fisch versteher (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener Schnur ??*

@Dunraven

Hallo

also wie gesagt ich bin nicht der friedfisch experte und mit Ruten in diesem Segment gesegnet.
Mit der Spro prion power picker die ich verwende (glasblank)
habe ich nen 20 gramm Korb von Browning verwendet die micro porösen dinger da.
Als Vorfach nahm ich ein 0,12 mit nem 18 Haken und ner Made sowie eine rote Kunstmade.

Hat auf jeden Fall spass gemacht.

Grüsse


----------



## 911 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Feedern mit geflochtener Schnur ??*

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Eine allgemeine Meinung ist ja, dass man die bisse schöner sieht, weil sich geflecht nicht dehnt. Hat mal jemand einen konkreten Wert, um wieviel cm sich eine monofile Schnur bei einem Biss auf 50m Entfernung im Stillwasser dehnt? Am besten am Beispiel einer konkreten Schnur, da sich versch. monos ja unterschiedlich dehnen. Allzu viel Dehnung kanns ja eigentlich nicht sein, weil die wirkenden Kräfte (Futterkorb + Biss) nicht allzu groß sind...


----------

